

Ask HN: Problems with Hacker News Site lately? - flylib

Site over the last few days has gone very slow for me and when I ever click on links for comments or next page it downloads some random file named &quot;item&quot; or &quot;x&quot; in the background and I can never get to the next page, I&#x27;m confused why this is, anyone else experiencing this?
======
flylib
I have narrowed it down to the IP address, the site works fine on the same
computer/browser on any other IP address then when I use my home IP address,
the site doesn't or barely works on any browser on my computer and doesn't
work on my iphone connected to the IP, turn off the wifi and use my LTE and
site works fine, some type of Wierd IP problem? The only site I'm experiencing
problems with on my IP is this one, haven't ran into any other problems, I'm
clueless on what the issue is, maybe restart the router?

------
krapp
I would say it's maybe possibly an issue with incorrect headers being returned
to whatever browser you're using, but that's only because that's how i've
screwed up projects in the past (by ending up returning "application/octet-
stream" or something that doesn't get rendered inline.)

------
ScottWhigham
I had it time out once for me over the past few days - got a cloudflare error
back. But overall performance has been excellent for me, especially relative
to earlier this year/last year.

------
ansible
No problems here. Mostly browsing from an Android tablet.

Sounds like your browser is messed up, or your computer is infected.

------
krrishd
'Item' and 'x' are routes on HN, so it looks like your browser is interpreting
them as files instead

